# rusted metal structure



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

I’ve got a small metal shed to paint, with a couple large areas of extreme rust. Normally I would not mess with this, but it’s on rental property for a very good customer. She understands this is not going to last forever, just wants a couple more years til she replaces it.


Just to see what would happen, I used a wire brush on a drill and got the surface rust off. The bare metal still has some rust spots. The paint store is suggesting laquer thinner, spot prime with oil and paint.

I’m planning that plus some light coats of DTM. I don’t want to spend too much time on ths, but I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

We get lots of rust on the Island as we are surrounded by sea air. After you wire wheel immediately (same day) hit with a rust inhibitor/destroyer or whatever your local brand calls it. It should turn the metal black. Now prime and paint. Any small dents or rust holes can easily be repaired with Bondo.

If you do not get to all the rust and prime over it , the process will continue protected and unseen by your fresh paint.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

rusted metal...I can't think of anything (right now anyhow, but it's early) that's given me more frustration over the years.
Bust yer a$$ scraping, sanding, grinding.. try different inhibitors, converters and primers...
year or two later..there it is, back.

_Rust never sleeps_~ Neil Young


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> rusted metal...I can't think of anything (right now anyhow, but it's early) that's given me more frustration over the years.
> Bust yer a$$ scraping, sanding, grinding.. try different inhibitors, converters and primers...
> year or two later..there it is, back.
> 
> _Rust never sleeps_~ Neil Young


 Yeah, Neil Young don't lie. When I do metal railings, I don't even waste time trying to get to bare metal. The usual customer doesn't want to pay that much. It's all about curdb appeal. I would scrape/sand and hit it with two coats of an oil like SW all surface enamel or rusoleum. The oil will hold the rust off a lot longer than any latex.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

If you want to get carried away you could use PPG Rapid Coat 95-245 Direct to Rust Mastic. Good stuff but it is not cheap. But that might be putting to much polish on a turd. Come to think of it though, they did manage to polish a turd on Myth Busters.


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

quick wire wheel , off any 'scale' rust......light rust is a good primer ;via red oxide primer , made from 'red oxide rust' dust. Light rust is the longest stage of rusting and is a fine primer , but if not coated at this stage , the metal much later ,begins to rust under that and forms scales(bad) ,but the light rust, without oxygen wont scale...... that and the cheapest enamel 2+ years , i think your fine.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

PPG break through ! 
I tried this stuff this summer . 
Really work well . DTM


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Just doing this today for my moms iron rod fence, scrapped,sanded,wire brushed followed by cleaning. Hit it with procryl red oxide acrylic universal primer and two coats shercryl high performance acyrlic high gloss black.


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

lol , terry , DTM's been around for years and years......you can get it in lots of other brands to , just to let you know so you can sav some money if u need


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

woi2ld said:


> lol , terry , DTM's been around for years and years......you can get it in lots of other brands to , just to let you know so you can sav some money if u need


Lol. Are you suggesting that because a label says. DTM that all brands are created equal? If it says "enamel" does the same apply its a level playing field?


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Lol. Are you suggesting that because a label says. DTM that all brands are created equal? If it says "enamel" does the same apply its a level playing field?


i said ' LoL ' to his quote " DTM is a PPG breakthrough " dont get me started on ALL the different enamels .....but 'Lol' , yes , the cheapest POS DTM the OP can get should suffice his 2 year expectation and his wallet , like he asked.


----------

